# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Πασχαλινές Ευχές 2017

## Maroulis Nikos

Εύχομαι καλή Μ. Εβδομάδα σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr και τις οικογένειές του καθώς και σε όλους τους ναυτικούς που ταξιδεύουν..
Μ. Εβδομάδα -Εβδομάδα των Παθών....και ο καθένας μας ας πορευτεί με ταπείνωση και ειρήνη ψυχής προς τον δικό του Γολγοθά όπου στο τέλος θα κερδίσει την δική του " Ανάσταση"και " Λύτρωση"..!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εύχομαι από καρδιάς σε όλους τους φίλους του nautilia.gr Καλό Πάσχα και το άγιο φως της Αναστάσεως να φωτίσει τις ψυχές όλων μας!

ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ VSL.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Καλη ανασταση. Χρονια πολλα σε ολους με Υγεια και Ευτυχια. Καλα Ταξειδια στους Ποντοπορους Ναυτικους μας

----------


## pantelis2009

Χρόνια Πολλά και Χριστός Ανέστη για όλους σας με υγεία και πολλές πολλές Φωτογραφίες.

----------


## maria korre

Χρόνια πολλά συνταξιδιώτες! Το φως της Ανάστασης ας είναι ο φάρος που θα μας οδηγεί στην ψυχική γαλήνη! Ας γεμίσει το είναι μας με υγεία, ευτυχία, αγάπη και αισιοδοξία!

----------

